# Door sill protector



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

I keep kicking the door sill as I get in and want to cover them before they get too messed up. I dont like the look of the metal protectors and I'm looking at these on ebay. Is anyone esle in the same boat? What did you use?


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I would say my problem is rubbing the bottom of the door with my dirty work boots


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

I am going to get some window cling film and use that. No sure how well it will last but the price is right. And it will be almost invisible.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Just get a roll of the 3M clear bra stuff and use that. That was my plan. I also wanna do the side skirts in that to protect from when I have to bump snow off my boots in the winter. And the plastic door panels for when I have to kick the door sometimes to get out. Has anyone else noticed how stiff the door springs are. They almost tend to shut the door on you as you climb out unless it really clicks into their loose locking position.


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah my door closes on me too lol and then I kick it by accident. I'm coming from a big lifted f250 so the small doorway takes some getting use to. How would you protect the door? It would look stupid with the film on it lol. I just bought the stuff off ebay so I'll post how well those work out.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

The film is almost invisible. It would just make the lower part of the plastic shiny (the kick panel next to the speaker). Good thing it's black though. My previous car had a tan interior an that panel always had scuffs on it. Had to use the magic eraser to get them off like every 2 weeks.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

I found this stuff that i'm going to try.
Xpel R3022 60" x 2.75" Clear Universal Door Sill Guard Paint Protection Film Kit

and a video here


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

That is a good idea, I have the xpel stuff on the front of my car. I had it put on the front of the hood, fenders, and mirrors to protect from rock chips. They also put a small strip on each of the doors so that if you open it and hit something it won't chip the paint. You can't really tell it is there unless the car is really dirty then you can see the line from the film.


----------

